# view awlgrip color options???



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

trying to choose an awlgrip color for an upcoming build. looking at less common colors in the brown/grey range. i have scoured the internet, including the awlgrip website, and cannot figure out how I am supposed to search colors online, in swatches, or in a chart to know what color code to give to the boat builder. Anybody?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/mobileportal/show_product.do?pid=336351
Try this!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

bjtripp83 said:


> trying to choose an awlgrip color for an upcoming build. looking at less common colors in the brown/grey range. i have scoured the internet, including the awlgrip website, and cannot figure out how I am supposed to search colors online, in swatches, or in a chart to know what color code to give to the boat builder. Anybody?


West Marine has a color chart


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The builder should have a chart because they match the gell coat colors off the awlgrip paint chart


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.awlgrip.com/colors


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Saw the Jamestown thing, thought there has to be an simpler way than entering credit card info for free chart to be mailed to me. The awlgrip website color page doesn’t have a way to let you look through colors. Builder isn’t local. Guess I’ll head to west marine


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Get the guy to mail u one or go by an awlgrip dealer


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A good awlgrip dealer can mix a custom color if you have your heart set on a certain color.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

The color choice is pretty close to unlimited. A chart will be stock colors but as mentioned, the charts are available and any awlgrip supplier should be able to get you one. Call awlgrip, they’ll probably send you one


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

bjtripp83 said:


> trying to choose an awlgrip color for an upcoming build. looking at less common colors in the brown/grey range. i have scoured the internet, including the awlgrip website, and cannot figure out how I am supposed to search colors online, in swatches, or in a chart to know what color code to give to the boat builder. Anybody?


I received the Awlgrip color chart from Andy Jameson of AkzoNobel (Awlgrip). [email protected]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to Home Depot and pick the color you like and have it custom blended. Presto.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea figured out I can send the builder a color card and they’ll mix.


----------

